# Rainbow Trout, Veggies, Qview



## 5lakes (Mar 20, 2010)

Greetings to all!

For my menu this evening, and your viewing pleasure, we have smoking right now with cherry/apple mix:

Rainbow Trout





Dutch's Maple Glaze to be added at the appropriate time:



Asparagus and John3198's Smoked Green Beans (with a few splashes of balsamic and rice vinegars)



With the smoker at about 230.



I'll be posting pics of the finished meal when it's done.

Jerry


----------



## rdknb (Mar 20, 2010)

I have only smoked salmon as far as fish goes, I bet the trout wll taste good


----------



## barneypoo69 (Mar 20, 2010)

This I want to follow............go ahead & keep us hanging...


----------



## street guy (Mar 20, 2010)

Looks good. All the rainbow trout I"ve ever caught the skin looks likeyours, but the meat was always white.


----------



## bassman (Mar 20, 2010)

I have caught thousands of trout and have found that the fish's diet usually determines whether the flesh is white or turns orange (as told to me by a fisheries biologist).  We have found that new stockers in a lake are always white meat, while some that survive a winter start to turn the orange color.  

5lakes, looking forward to you finished pics.


----------



## 5lakes (Mar 20, 2010)

Well, I did manage to take one pic of the final product. I was hungry, everything smelled so good.. The asparagus wasn't quite what I wanted, but the green beans and trout... Best I've ever had.  Can't wait for trout opener to get some more. That was my last one.



Thanx to Dutch for the maple glaze and John3198 for the green bean idea.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2010)

Yup, that's the way they are here too. The stockies are white inside, hold overs begin to turn pink, and natives are a beautiful pink/salmon color inside. Also when searching where to get fish food for the trout in my son's pond, I noticed that trout farms buy food with something mixed in it to get the inside of the trout to turn a pink or orange color.


Bearcarver

BTW: 5lakes-----GREAT lookin' meal you got there !


----------

